

The Invisible Design Behind the Apple Watch’s Many Faces - snyp
http://www.wired.com/2015/04/apple-watch-design

======
bsaul
I can't understand how could the iwatch work when it's so fundamentaly at odds
with the core philosophy of the object.

A watch is a symbol of keeping time, and as such is deeply linked to the
notion of eternity. You may want to offer a beautiful watch to someone as a
gift because it will last for his entire life. How many times in movies have
we seen the dying father giving his watch to his kid.

That's a reason why swiss watch makers are able to repair your 50 yo watch,
should it break.

Now, even with the best effort, we _know_ that the iwatch battery will wear
off in two years, that the watch os won't be upgraded anymore in 3 or 4 years,
and that the watch itself can't work if not linked to a device that also has a
very limited lifespan.

Apple should have made the inside of the watch upgradable and advertize this
fact. They change you the chip and the battery, but you keep the outside
untouched. This way, you won't have to throw your _very personal_ device to
the trash every 3 years.

~~~
snyp
You have to understand that this device is not a watch, in the traditional
sense its simply an iPhone Accessory which is named the "Watch because its
worn on the wrist, same with all other smart watches none of them are watches
they're jut phone accessories So to expect the kind of traditional sentiment
that you get from a really beautiful well made swiss watch that lasts for
generations is futile.

~~~
bsaul
And yet, everything i read about this product including this article, emphasis
finition and crafting quality, as well as the numerous watch face, and not new
revolutionnary functions.

Apple clearly wants to make you believe it is a watch, and that's why the
called it watch instead of Band, or any other neutral names.

~~~
Someone
I think many companies call it a watch is because, at the moment, the only
things that do not look weird on anybody's wrist in daily life (1) are watches
and bracelets, and a watch is the only one of these with a display.

(1) heart rate monitors don't look weird during exercise, but aren't worn all
day long by any 'normal' people.

------
throwaway43
Apple seems to trying much harder to market the Apple Watch. I've never seen
Apple being so open and giving so many journalists inside access.

------
wrongc0ntinent
Thank you, I've been looking for another excuse to wholly submit to a
marketing campaign.

~~~
woah
Thank you for insightful comment

------
hellbanner
For the watch to work properly it needs to be paired with an iPhone, right?

When are our future wrist-communicators coming?

~~~
frik
Apple Watch v2 with an inbuilt phone and SiriNext peronal agent will probably
be a great device that many will buy, similar to iPad 2 that was superb
compared to iPad 1.

------
TazeTSchnitzel
Perhaps it is because Apple are such perfectionists, that when they miss some
tiny detail it's actually quite glaring, because you're not used to them
missing that kind of thing.

For example, the Finder's tags configuration dialogue is a masterpiece of
horrendous UI design. It's the kind of thing you'd never expect Apple to get
wrong, given their usual attention to detail:
[http://arstechnica.com/apple/2013/10/os-x-10-9/8/#tags](http://arstechnica.com/apple/2013/10/os-x-10-9/8/#tags)

~~~
underwater
Apple are portrayed as almost infallible when it comes to design. They
obviously put a lot of effort into getting things right but I've encountered
many, many bad design choices in OS X.

